# firefox : le panda rouge



## KOVU (15 Novembre 2006)

la mascotte du navigateur firefox est t il un renard ou un panda ?
http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123158

c est un panda rouge , un animal rare est proteg&#233;
il suffit de faire une recherche sur yahoo ou exalead
voici une photo d un panda rouge







pour telecharger firefox 2

vive firefox le meilleur navigateur au monde ...
et thunderbird .


----------



## macmarco (15 Novembre 2006)

KOVU a dit:


> la mascotte du navigateur firefox est t il un renard ou un panda ?
> http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=123158
> 
> c est un panda rouge , un animal rare est protegé
> ...





Oui, vive Firefox ! 






As-tu vu qu'il y a un sujet sur Firefox 2 juste un peu plus bas ?


----------



## divoli (15 Novembre 2006)

Je rappelle que de nombreuses infos et téléchargements concernant les applications de la Fondation Mozilla se trouve sur ce site, ainsi qu'un forum dédié.

Et que ce site peut-être directement disponible via la barre de menu de FireFox grâce à cette extension.


----------

